# What kinds of sucker fish or snails can I put in my betta's tank?



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

I just cleaned my betta fish tank. It is a planted 2.5 gallon tank. I noticed that there is a little bit of algae growing in the tank and a lot of algae inside the substrait. I am thinking of getting some sort of fish or snail to suck it up some. What kinds of sucker fish or snails can I put into my betta fish tank? Sucker fish or snails that the betta won't fight?


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

Maybe a netrite snail... how planted is it? most people say no tank mates in a tank smaller than a 5 or 10g, but if its very heavily planted the it could work! 

no fish of any kind at all!! The snail is kinda pushing it already!


----------



## miscanon (Jul 6, 2013)

You could maybe try ghost shrimp? Some bettas will eat them, some won't, so you could try it...


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

In a 2.5 g I wouldn't put anything but a couple shrimp in there. But, your shrimp will likely be a snack for your fish. So, if you plan to get attached and name them, I would say avoid add anything else to his tank.


----------



## JennNP (Jul 2, 2013)

Far from an expert, but I added an Amano shrimp to my tank a few days ago. I had the sales associate at the store pick me out the biggest one they had. I guess they do get to a couple inches in length. He seems to hold his own around my Betta. So, so far, so good. I'd wait for another more experienced member to corroborate this though.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

An Amano is a good idea although they do poop a lot. You'd have to keep an eye on the substrate and maybe clean it more often.


----------

